# PC Direktverbindung über Parallelkabel



## Dunsti (10. September 2001)

Hoi,

ich will einen Win2K-Rechner mit einem Win98-Rechner über ein paralleles Nullmodemkabel verbinden. (bei einem Bekannten) Jetzt habe ich aber gehört, daß bei Win2K dieses Tool "PC Direktverbindung" nicht vorhanden ist.

Stimmt das?

Gibts da ein anderes Programm, womit ich das machen kann (möglichst Free- oder Shareware)

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Moartel (10. September 2001)

Also die PC-Direktverbindung ist IMHO wirklich nicht vorhanden. Ob es andere Tools gibt weiß ich nicht, da ich das einfach über Netzwerkkarte machen würde. Wenn dein Bekannter keine hat musst du eben nach nem Tool suchen.


----------

